# EMP Shield



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

Didn't know where to put this.
Any thoughts?
https://empshield.com/


----------



## philevans (Mar 2, 2017)

Does it work, how was it tested ?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

It looks like just a regular transient voltage suppressor that connects into the main 240v line coming into the house. Most EMPs will come in through utility lines which act like antennas and I think some of the voltage spikes will get through and damage electronic equipment. Entry points could be 240v utility lines, telephone lines, solar array power lines, and radio/tv lines. I think the best bet is to not only protect incoming lines but also branch circuits and disconnect antennas when not used. Pics of some things I bought surplus and internet sales.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Do you have your lifeboat ready?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm three quarters of the way through my life start to finish, so I figured what the heck.


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

An electronic magnetic pulse is a storm of electrons, carried by any conductive surface and punch through any silicon substrate.
The pulse hit both sides of the device at the same time it will not save a dam thing, what are you going to do to return it after the fact?


----------



## ArizonaHeat (Feb 20, 2018)

It's a good idea to add a transient power strip especially to sensitive electronics (e.g. computer, servers, radiation and magnetic monitoring equipment & etc.).
EMP however is transmitted through the air so you need a device called a Faraday Cage around your important electronics. You can purchase EMP safe bags on the internet but you can make them a lot cheaper by simply purchasing heavy duty foil-coated Mylar bags. I found resealable ones in different sizes on eBay to store my cell phone, 2-way radios, Geiger counter & etc. For the big stuff you can use a metal garbage can with a tight fitting lid.
JMHO


----------

